# Texas Breeder: Don Barnett ?



## shoook (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey Guys,

New member here! My wife and I are looking for a good breeder in Texas to get our first golden from! We've found a breeder named Don Barnett in Cleveland, TX. He seems like a really nice guy but we haven't been able to find out much about him.

Here's his info:
Don Barnett
Goes by Don's Goldens and Liberty Pups
donsgoldens.com

Has anyone on the forum had any experience with this breeder? Thanks!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Just looking at the website there are many red flags. They do nothing with their dogs but breed them. Their males are way over standard. 100lbs at 1yr old is way to big. No mention of any health clearances done on the breeding dogs. Keep looking you can find a much better breeder.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Welcome :wavey:! I definitely recommend checking out the following thread. It has a TON of useful information 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...er-puppy/22440-puppy-buyers-fact-checker.html

As for this breeder:
I would look elsewhere. There's no mention of health clearances. They send their puppies home at 7 weeks (even that last week 8th is really important). They're breeding outside the standard (80 and 100 pound males!) While their kennels may be clean (or so they say) I can't imagine keeping dogs out in the heat of Texas, especially mother's with their babies. 

I'm sure more experienced GRF members will chime in but these are some of the red flags I saw right away.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

::sigh:: you can do so much better....
The brag about AKC champion bloodlines - but cant be bothered to prove the worth of their "breeding program". 
They brag that "Their pedigrees indicate that they will also make excellent hunting dogs" ....but dont bother to prove that either...
The brag about isolating the bitches in a 8x24 foot area until the puppies are weaned...
They brag about puppies never touching the ground (kennels are 'above ground')- seriously? What about being raised in your home? 
There are no AKC registered names listed on the site - so you can not do any research to see if they are doing any clearances.. BUT they encourage buyers to get their pups registered to get 60 days of health insurance.


----------



## keeperdog (May 14, 2013)

Not to mention that Tex, the sire to both new litters just turned 1 year old. I am sure the mothers aren't much older either. Not sure if the puppies have even ever been to a vet. It does mention shots and wormings but also the "60 day free health insurance form AKC." :doh: No other mention of health guarantee. I am not so concerned about the fact that the puppies will be at least 7 weeks when they go home. I got my last Golden at 7 weeks and she was just fine, but for many other reasons I would steer clear and continue looking.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

For about $650 more you can get a puppy from parents who have been health tested for the core four clearences or more. That is a breeder is working hard to produce healthy puppies.

Interestingly, I have never seen a reputable breeder have to state, "We are not running a “puppy mill"" on their website. It is pretty obvious they "feel" like a puppy mill or have been called a puppy mill before. Based on their website, I would say they are a Back Yard Breeder at best and possibly a Puppy Mill. 

A reputable breeder site will speak in detail about clearences, proudly share registered names and their dog's accomplishments. I would reach out to GHGRC.

Also, if you are near Houston you could check out the show cluster being held at Reliant Center Astro Hall 1 Reliant Center Dr Houston, TX July 18-21. There is a Golden specialty on Thursday and it looks like last year it drew between 60 and 70 depending on the day. It looks like it will be even more dogs this year. You will be able to find the exact times about a week out from the event at Jack Onofrio Dog Shows, LLC. This would be a good place to find breeders. Just be aware the show will be their priority. Ask if this is a good time to talk and if not ask to see if they will have time after goldens show.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Shoook - where in TX are you?

As LJack said, the Greater Houston Golden Retriever Club will have their Specialty on Thursday July 18th. Goldens will also be shown on Friday, Saturday and Sunday, so some of those days may also work to talk to breeders. Goldens will be shown in conformation, obedience and agility. And the Houston club will be manning the Golden Retriever Club of America's Public Education Booth which will be back with all the vendors - so another good opportunity to meet members of the club and get questions answered.

You have a lot of choices in TX for well-bred goldens from respected breeders. Don's Goldens is not in that group.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Just posted the rings and times...

Thursday July 18th - ring 17 sweepstakes at 10:00 - 30 puppies and 6 veterans (a great time to see owners and/or breeders since sweepstakes dogs must be handled by the owner which could be the breeder)
Thursday July 18th - ring 17 regular classes at 11:00 - 101 total dogs (34 class dogs/38 class bitches/12 champion dogs/11 champion bitches)

Friday July 19th - ring 17 9:35 - 85 total dogs (30 class dogs/34 class bitches/10 champion dogs/11 champion bitches)

Saturday July 20th - ring 17 9:25 - 91 total dogs (32 class dogs/38 class bitches/10 champion dogs/11 champion bitches)

Sunday July 21st - ring 17 10:00 - 88 total dogs (30 class dogs/37 class bitches/10 champion dogs/11 champion bitches)


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I will be there Friday through Sunday ;-)


----------



## Simar35 (Aug 27, 2013)

*I definitely recommend Don's puppies*

I am from south Louisiana and I purchased a female from Mr. Don back in March with intentions of training her to be a duck hunting dog. I am pleased to say that I am VERY pleased. She is now 8 months old and has her UKC Started hunt test title and her AKC Junior hunt title. She is very intelligent and a very fast learner. A previous responder had a complaint about letting them go at 7 weeks. Obviously they have no clue what they are talking about as the 49th day is the ideal time for a puppy to separated from the litter. They have had to grow and socialize but have not had a chance to establish dominance to over other dogs or become submissive to other dogs. She is a very thick boned puppy with big paws. I have had her on Science Diet large breed puppy from day 1 of having her and she weighed 49lbs and has a very stout build. So as a final response to your first post, coming the only person here to have actual experience with Don, I highly recommend getting a puppy from him.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

This is an interesting reply and doesn't address the valid red flags raised by others.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I hope they share the pedigree and orange ribbon pics of their dog. Mingle.  

As well as address that suggestion of this breeder being a puppy mill as well as lack of clearances (as suggested).


----------



## Simar35 (Aug 27, 2013)

That "interesting" reply comes from someone with over 10+ years of training hunting retrievers. I have been to Don's place multiple times and I can assure you this is no puppy mill. I have been to a couple breeders who did run one and reported them immediately. I was simply speaking from experience with a puppy that I got from him. As soon as she turns 2 years old I will test her for all OFA clearances and can let you know how it turns out. When I went to choose a puppy, I brought along a live pigeon and they went crazy. This is a very good sign of "birdiness" when looking for a hunting dog. I agree he showed no documented proof that they come from a champion line but if you ever meet Mr. Don you would see and get to know why he hasn't been able to train his personal dogs to that level. Just my .02, take it or leave it.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Don, is that you?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

No need for personal experience if they are breeding dogs before the age of 2 with no clearances (which can't be done before the age of 2). Please read from the Golden Retriever Club of America: Golden Retriever puppies:Golden Retriever Club of America (GRCA)ACQUIRING A GOLDEN RETRIEVER: Choosing A Reputable Breeder Also, read the COD (code of ethics for breeders). SO important .... even if you didn't want to hunt, show, etc these boundaries are put in place to stack the deck in favor of healthy, long lived dogs with the proper golden temperement.


----------



## Medster (May 19, 2013)

I think I'll leave it !


----------



## fitnesschika713 (May 22, 2011)

I purchased a male Golden from Don in February. He is now ten months and is the center of my world. He was sired by Tex and I purchased him without the intention of ever hunting/competing/breeding with him. He is a family pet and he fits that role perfectly. His current weight is 70lbs. I saw Tex from afar, but his weight seemed to be more of a diet issue rather than his lean body mass being that heavy weight. Here are some pics of my Julian.  if you have any other questions, please feel free to ask!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Would you be willing to share Julian's AKC registration # or that of his sire/dam? Wondering if the breeder is now accomplishing the bare minimum clearances as recommended by the GRCA (regardless if the pups produced end up in pet homes).

Just saw that the sire Tex turned 1 on 28 Jun 13 so, still breeding without hip/elbow clearances. Best of luck to all of the puppies being produced and their current/future owners who bare the risk from these careless breeding practices.


----------

